# using semi aggressive fish to help schooling fish school tighter?



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

I had 30 lemon tetras in my 125g that schooled fairly tight. Then I added 20 more and the school sort of scattered abouts.

Other tankmates are a school of clown loaches.

Was thinking of adding something like a red tail shark to get the lemon tetras to form a tight school, but I'm afraid that the RTS would be too aggressive...? Territorial?

What are your thoughts on this? What single relatively small fish can I add to help the lemon tetras school tight?

Forgot to add that I have a fair bit of current going through the tank, so not sure if angelfish would work.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Try an angelfish or discus. Guaranteed your lemons will school more closely like sardines.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Can a single angelfish be kept? I've read that they can get pretty nippy.
Any other smaller fish I can add?


----------



## khiyasu (Jan 12, 2016)

You could try bigger but friendly community fish?


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

geophagus imo


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Adding more fish will usually break up the school. The schooling or shoaling behaviour is a protective behaviour based on the size of the group relative to the environment. My 30 lemons which are in a 100 gal cube school mostly together but my 75 lemons in the 6 ft long 125 gallon always broke up. Adding a bigger aggressive fish might break them up into even smaller schools as they try to escape the "predator". It may work but it may also backfire. Not a fact but just relating my personal experience.


----------



## Rogo (Mar 1, 2015)

Fish staying in a tight school is a defensive / protective action, and an indicator they are stressed. Your fish swimming wherever they want independently is a sign they are relaxed and secure (you've obviously created a good environment for them!)


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

There are many reasons why fish shoal or school together and protection is only one of them. For instance, I doubt my discus hanging out together in the tank are terrified of my cardinals. In many cases, the opposite is true. I see sick and diseased fish not able to keep up with the shoal and being separated in my larger tanks. So in a naturally shoaling or schooling fish, independence is actually an indicator something is wrong, sometimes.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks for all the feedback.

So im assuming that adding a RTS would be a bad idea? I've always liked this fish, but dont want to add one and it becomes a tank terror. Plus it'd be way too difficult to fish out later if i decided i didnt want him in there.

My lemon tetras are kind of in 2 shoals. They'd merge into 1, but then eventually break up again until they decide for form up again.

Maybe i have too big of a shoal in a small tank?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I don't think you'll have any tetras always shoaling together 24/7. Just part of nature. I guess if you do want to get them to merge together in a shoal, either do a small feeding or walk up to the tank. The sudden spook will get them in a shoal very quickly.

I wouldn't add a rts. Like you said, it may end up causing more or additional issues.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Btw. Get some pics or vids up of your schooling fish. Love to get a look at how nice they are.


----------



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

Lemon tetras from experience aren't really right schooling tetras anyways... Out of all the tetras I've kept... My current school of rummynose tetra would by far school the tightest. Only time they are scattered is when the lights are out


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

how the heck do i add videos?
I click on "manage attachments", it takes me to another window, i select the video to upload, then it never shows up as being uploaded.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Used Vimeo to host the upload. Here it is. Click 1080p to watch it in HD.

Couple quick videos of the tank. Notice how in one of the videos the tetras kind of separate off then join back again. They were more or less schooling in the 2 videos, but that was only cuz i had the camera on them  Theyre not like that all the time.

p.s. no, my razorback musk turtle hasnt eaten any of the tetras or loaches. Also, 4 of my bigger clown loaches in the 6"-7" range didnt come out to play.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

[video]



[/VIDEO]


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

have you tried drawing a line in the sand and a sign saying do not cross?


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

hi-revs said:


>


Your turtle is too dang cute!!


----------

